# water change? chemicals??



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello i am a newbie, i have my 3rbp 2 inchsize and 50 g tank for 2,5 weeks now. I did water change 25 % and gravel cleaning . Is that all i have to do, i must i put some chemicals in ???


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

ya you should have the chemicals that removes chlorine, ammonia, etc.
amquel or novaqua is good to use. the directions on how much to put in there is on the bottle.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i would only use a chemical that is for chlorines and chloramines.

i avoid the "ammonia remover" and all of those like the plague.....dont want anything messing with my parameters.


----------



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you trying to say to me that you just do water changes and nothing else??what abou nitrite and amonia?? should i be affraid if i only do water change every 2 weeks??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Water changes are all you need to do once your tank is cycled. Bacteria takes care of ammonia and nitrItes, water changes take care of nitrAtes. It doesnt sound like your tank has been cycled, so I would refrain from water changes and gravel vacs until it is complete. I like weekly water changes taking out a lessor amount, than every 2 weeks..you wil have to change more water to keep the nitrAtes in check.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php

go there, it should help clear it up for you bro.

HTH


----------

